# Schwerlastanlauf Danfoss FC202



## hubert (22 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

habe einen Kettenantrieb, welcher über zwei Motoren angetrieben wird. Diese beiden Motoren sind an einem Danfoss FC202 angeschlossen. Habe nun folgendes Problem, das beim Starten des Antrieb der FU eine Warung Drehmomentgrenze W12 ausgiebt. Gibt es bei diesen FU einen Paramter der beim Starten zsätzlich Power gibt, so das die Warnung nicht angezeigt wird. Bei den Siemens Micromastern nennt sich dieser Boost.
Zu Information der Motoren. Die Beiden Motren haben einen Gesamtstrom von 3A (dieser ist auch am FU eingestellt) und eine Leistung von 1,1kW.
Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee welche Paramter man änderen muss, damit das Startmoment erhöht wird.
PS: Der FU geht nicht auf Störung, sondern es wird nur die Drehzahl herab gesenkt. Nach einer gewissen Zeit nach dem Starten wird am FU nicht 3,3A sondern 2,65A angezeigt und der FU läuft mit normaler Drehzahl.


----------



## doctorVLT (23 Januar 2012)

Normal würde ich sagen dass da ein FC 302 besser wäre, aber egal.

Hast du die Motordaten richtig eingestellt?
Gesammtleistung, Gesamtstrom, Spannung (beide gleich? geschaltet), Frequenz, Drehzahl (gleich? ansonsten Mittelwert)

Mann kann dann normal noch ne AMA (Autom. Motoranpassung machen)...geht aber nicht bei mehreren Motoren parallel.

Ansonsten ist alles zum Optimieren in Gruppe 1.
Auswendig weis ich es nicht, aber du kannst in 1-5* und 1-6* glaub ich Startmoment , STartmagnetisierung usw. optimieren. 
Schau auch mal ob der Par 4-1* (Momentengrenze) korrekt eingestellt ist. Kannste evtl. erhöhen da dies der Grenzwert zum Alarm/Warung 12 ist...siehe Alam/Fehlerliste des Handbuchs (hinten)

Gruß und bitte Rückmeldung

DOC


----------



## RealDrive (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würden die Motordaten und die FC-Daten (Typ-Code) interesseiren.
Bitte beachten: Der FC 202 (VLT AUQA-Drive) ist für ein max. Moment von 110% bis 60sec ausgelegt.
@hubert: Ein Kettenantrieb hat eine konstante Last mit einem Losbrechmoment größer als 110% (140-160%).
Deshalb die Aussage von doctorVLT: FC302 AutomationDrive wäre besser; da es ein max. Moment 160% bis 60sec liefern kann.
Abhängig von der Last (max.Strom) kann man natürlich auch den FC202 einsetzten.
Bei der Auslegung immer auf den max. Strom bei der Last (hier 160%), den der Umrichter bereitstellen muss achten.

Eine Rückmeldung wäre nett und dem Sinn des Forums entsprechen. 

Gruß
VLT_RealDrive
www.vlt.de


----------



## hubert (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hier ein mal ein paar Infos zu den Antrieben und zum FU.
Die Kette in diesem Katzboden wird mit zwei Motoren mit folgenden Motordaten angetrieb. Jeder Motor hat folgende Angaben laut Typenschild.
U = 400V/230V; I = 1,37A/2,37,; cosphi = 0,79.
Der Danfoss FU FC202 hat die Leistungsdaten 2,2kW.
Im FU sind folgende Paramter eingestellt. Konstantes Drehmoment (Kompressorbetrieb). Der Strom ist mit 2,64A und die Spannung mit 400V angegeben. Die Rampe liegt momentan bei 10s.
Beim Start geht der Antrieb immer auf Momentgrenze (W12) und der Strom geht bis auf 3,5A rauf und geht erst schön langsam von 3,5 auf 2A runter. Das dauert gute 1 1/2 Minuten.
Habe auch schon mal einen FC302 mit 4,0kW und den selben Einstellungen daran gehabt. Wieder der selbe Fehler am FU.
Den größen hab ich nach Rücksprache mit dem Antriebshersteller dran gehängt. So wie es momentan aussieht sind die Motoren doch zu klein für die Kette. Die Kette wiegt so gute 15Tonnen.
Die Kette wird über eine Planetengetrieb durch die Motoren angetrieben.


----------



## ukofumo (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Deinen Angaben zu urteilen hast du die beiden Motoren paralel an einem FU hängen, die Motoren sind dabei jeweils im Stern geschaltet...?
Demnach müsstest du im FU aber 2,74 A einstellen...
Da die Ströme nach Anlauf auf ca. 2A (je Motor 1A?) zurückgehen sollten die Antriebe eigentlich ausreichend sein.
Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht wie das bei den Danfoss-FU's ist, aber normaler weise kann man beim Anlaufen eine Momentenerhöhung einstellen (so ist es zumindest bei den FU's von Siemens, SEW, Mitsubishi, Indramat etc.)...

gruß ukfumo


----------



## magus111 (30 Januar 2012)

Hallo 

Wenn du 2 Motoren an einen FC X0X anschließt brauchst du laut Danfoss einen Sienusfilter oder du musst bei der Verdrahrung von motor zu motor "Springen".
Ich habe das schon selber gehabt das da mehr strom im Sytem aufgenommen wurde OHNE Sienusfilter.
Zudem ist ein FC 202 nicht wirklich für so einen Anwendugsfall gedacht, wenn du Sparen musst und nicht greade 690 V AC hast nimm einen 301 er mit Sienusfilter. und bitte dran denken die Motoren im Parallelbetieb müssen seperat geschützt werden das kan kaum ein Umrichter egal welcher Hersteller. Und wenn du Motorschutzschalter einsetzten willst denke bitte an die Oberwellen....

Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend

Magus111


----------



## doctorVLT (1 Februar 2012)

*Noch ein Paar Hinweise....*

Korrekt. Bei 2 Motoren muss man an VLT´s, wie bei alles anderen  Spannungsgeführten FU´s die Daten richtig einstellen.  Verschaltungsspannung (muss gleich sein!) z.B 400V, dann Frequenz (auch  gleich!) z.B 50Hz, dann Nennstrom (hier die SUMME beider Nennströme laut  Typenschild!) und zuletzt die Nenndrehzahl (gleich und bei versch den  Mittelwert).
Ein Sinusfilter kann erforderlich sein, muss nicht. Ist  abh. von adierender Motorkabellänge. Max 300 ungeschirmt oder 150m  geschirmt.
Seperater Schutz bei Mehrmotorenbetrieb ist notwendig.
Zudem eine wichtige Sache....die Par 1-03 bzw. 1-03 Einstellung ist falsch!
Bei  Parralelmotorenberieb geht keine VVC + Regelung da zu viele Motordaten  ....DU muss U/F fahren (1-03) und kannst dann deine Kennlinie in den U/F  Par. selbst verändert....anpassen am Anfang z.B 1-56.

Aber trotzdem wäre ein FC 300, am besten 302 wg STromwandlern und Performance besser.

Gruß
:neutral:


----------

